# Touch up painting



## dcentuori (May 21, 2011)

Got a '99 Escort and the paint is coming off the area around the top of both rear wheel wells. I just want to stop it from getting worse so I got some automotive primer and the matching color.

But how do I prep the area, since it is getting rusty? Do I need to remover the rust? I was thinking of cleaning with lacquer thinner before priming.

Thanks,

Dante


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

I am no expert but Yes you need to lightly sand the area and a small section of the surrounding good paint. Any loose or flaking surrounding paint should be removed.:thumbsup: Depending on the amount of rust to be removed, 220 grit for moderate and finishing with something like 400. Area should be primed with a compatable primer and then topcoated.:thumbup:


----------



## jmfrakes (Jul 12, 2011)

You should clean up the rust but it is most likely coming from the inside out so your repair wont last long. It would have to be cut out and new metal welded in otherwise it will just start bubbling again.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Lacquer thinner will not remove rust. If you leave one molecule of rust, you really are going to waste your time. It will reappear after only a few months. That is fine if you want to sell it soon to some unsuspecting buyer, however if you plan to keep it, and want it to continue to look good, the rust really needs to be cut out, and replaced with good metal. Some shops used to use an acid to clean up pitting rust spots, however I am not sure if it is still a practice, or even if it was a good solution. Rust is like cancer, if you don't get it all, it comes back with a vengeance.


----------



## jmfrakes (Jul 12, 2011)

I am a bodyman and I can assure you that the only way to get rid of it is to cut it out. All other solutions only work on surface rust, which likely isnt the case if the rust is on the wheel well.


----------

